# Retipping stump grinder teeth



## Hometown Tree (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey guys, just wanted to give u the lowdown on retipping the vermeer pro series teeth on my sc252 stump grinder. I order the tips from carbide processors in tacoma,wa. they are about 2 bucks a piece and come ready to braze on. And let me tell u, these last ten times longer than new ones from vermeer. Believe me i had bought hundreds at 6.25 Email me if u have any questions. I put this on here because i want everyone at vermeer to know i had to find this out on my own..... they just want u to keep buying those high priced teeth.........Ken :


----------



## HolmenTree (Apr 12, 2008)

Hometown Tree said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to give u the lowdown on retipping the vermeer pro series teeth on my sc252 stump grinder. I order the tips from carbide processors in tacoma,wa. they are about 2 bucks a piece and come ready to braze on. And let me tell u, these last ten times longer than new ones from vermeer. Believe me i had bought hundreds at 6.25 Email me if u have any questions. I put this on here because i want everyone at vermeer to know i had to find this out on my own..... they just want u to keep buying those high priced teeth.........Ken :



I have since switched my 252 over to greenteeth a few yrs back. But I used to melt the old vermeer tips off ,flip them over and silver solder them back on.Brand new sharp edge again . The worn rounded off edge followed the contour of the shank when turned over. I got a 5 gallon pail full of old Vermeer teeth [good winter project] Thanks for the Tacoma info.


----------



## BC WetCoast (Apr 12, 2008)

Hometown Tree said:


> Hey guys, just wanted to give u the lowdown on retipping the vermeer pro series teeth on my sc252 stump grinder. I order the tips from carbide processors in tacoma,wa. they are about 2 bucks a piece and come ready to braze on. And let me tell u, these last ten times longer than new ones from vermeer. Believe me i had bought hundreds at 6.25 Email me if u have any questions. I put this on here because i want everyone at vermeer to know i had to find this out on my own..... they just want u to keep buying those high priced teeth.........Ken :



Are you saying you retip rather than grind the teeth? I've ground hundreds of stump grinder teeth and except for the ones where the carbide broke off when they were new, it doesn't seem to me like there is enough steel to braze new tips to.

Please let me know how you retip your teeth and when you do it.

I usually have to grind my teeth after 3-4 days of use. (the outermost ones anyway)


----------



## Hometown Tree (Apr 14, 2008)

*retipping*

hey westcoast, i do sharpen the new vermeer teeth a couple of times, but as soon as they are worn i heat up those carbide tips and remove them and put on the ones i have ordered. and then u can go weeks or even months without having to sharpen them. u wont believe how long they last. let me know if u need more info. ken


----------



## stumper63 (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey Hometown,

I have a 252 and am running the Sandvik wheel/teeth, been very pleased. It seems last summer I checked with Carbide Processors and their replacement tips were only sold in lots of 100, no less, and were about $12 per carbide tip. Does that sound right? I even sent them a tooth so as to get it right.
New teeth from Sandvik are $11.50 each, so it didn't seem to make sense. But are you really getting weeks and months w/o sharpening? I know Carbide Processors made great claims about how tough there super grade was, but heck, maybe it's true! Do you ever hit rocks, or is your soil rock-free?

BTW, are you running the Pro-Series teeth?

Thanks for your time
Stumper63


----------



## Hometown Tree (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey stumper, yes i am using the pro series teeth from vermeer and i do get them from carbide processors. they let me just buy 50 to try them out call and ask for jackie ,i don't know what kind of teeth sandvik are....... but these carbide tips i am using are only about 2.25 each and are already have solder on the back....... let me know if u need further.......... Ken


----------

